# YJ YuPo v2 M, best budget 2x2



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 20, 2019)

yj yupo v2m is my current main, and it's underrated. It's performance is as good as the yjmgc. yj yupo v2m has 50degree nornal corner cutting and 30degree reverse, which is as good as 3x3 flagships. it's fast and stable. Although it's price is kind of budget, it doesn't feel budget. The plastic quality is very high, having primary internal pieces. I'd recommend it to anyone, from beginner to expert.


----------



## Ryan1992006789 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks, I've been looking for my perfect 2x2 for a while, I might try this out!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 28, 2019)

Ryan1992006789 said:


> Thanks, I've been looking for my perfect 2x2 for a while, I might try this out!


my yj yupo v2m out of the box is very luby like many sheng shou puzzles. What I did is to clean out the oil with water+a few drops of detergent. After assembling, tensioning and lubing it, it works great.


----------



## Ash Black (Apr 28, 2019)

my only problem with the cube is the shades, but it's still my main!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 28, 2019)

YJ yupo v2m has come out with new full bright shade!
The magnets are 3*1.5.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 21, 2019)

2x2 Chinese record is broken with 0.86 seconds by using YJ Yupo v2 M!

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bz7qUYOJjZn/


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm looking for a new 2x2, is it worth splashing th cash for a valk 2 M or should I get a YJ mgc/ yupo? What do u guys suggest?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 21, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I'm looking for a new 2x2, is it worth splashing th cash for a valk 2 M or should I get a YJ mgc/ yupo? What do u guys suggest?





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 2x2 budget - YJ YuPo v2 M
> 2x2 great - YJ MGC 2x2
> 2x2 expert - Valk 2 M


YJ YuPo v2 M is good enough in my opinion, but Valk 2 M is still the best. YJ YuPo v2 M is way cheaper, and performs like a flagship. You may refer to the poll results here.


----------



## Ash Black (Aug 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 2x2 Chinese record is broken with 0.86 seconds by using YJ Yupo v2 M!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bz7qUYOJjZn/


do you know if anyone has gotten a time faster than 0.78 on the yupo?


----------



## Ash Black (Aug 21, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I'm looking for a new 2x2, is it worth splashing th cash for a valk 2 M or should I get a YJ mgc/ yupo? What do u guys suggest?


the yupo is very fast and loose, and the valk2 is kind of slow and more stable, so choose whichever one fits your turning style better


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 21, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> do you know if anyone has gotten a time faster than 0.78 on the yupo?





Milo Black said:


> my only problem with the cube is the shades, but it's still my main!


wow, that's you who got 0.78 on 2x2! what's the 2x2 used? Is that a YJ YuPo v2 M?


----------



## Ash Black (Aug 21, 2019)

the yupo v2m, i was wondering if i had the "WR" for that cube


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 21, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> the yupo v2m, i was wondering if i had the "WR" for that cube


maybe


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 21, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> the yupo is very fast and loose, and the valk2 is kind of slow and more stable, so choose whichever one fits your turning style better


Ok thanks I might go for the yupo then


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 5, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> the yupo is very fast and loose, and the valk2 is kind of slow and more stable, so choose whichever one fits your turning style better






This video compares the YJ YuPo v2 M to the Valk 2 M.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> This video compares the YJ YuPo v2 M to the Valk 2 M.


Very Nice video!


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

i have finally got a yj yupo!! the only problem is the corner twisting


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> i have finally got a yj yupo!! the only problem is the corner twisting


Is it similar to the yj mgc?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is it similar to the yj mgc?


yes, but from what i can remember it feels lighter and faster, but i havent used it to directly compare


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> yes, but from what i can remember it feels lighter and faster, but i havent used it to directly compare


Which one's better u think?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Which one's better u think?


like i said, right now i cant really remember, but from my memory i think for me the yupo. but it corner twists a LOT


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> like i said, right now i cant really remember, but from my memory i think for me the yupo. but it corner twists a LOT


Corner cutting?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Corner cutting?


right on 45 forward, and amazing reverse


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

S


Iwannaganx said:


> right on 45 forward, and amazing reverse


Sounds great!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> like i said, right now i cant really remember, but from my memory i think for me the yupo. but it corner twists a LOT





Iwannaganx said:


> i have finally got a yj yupo!! the only problem is the corner twisting


You may keep it in tighter tension where it just doesn't corner twist.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> You may keep it in tighter tension where it just doesn't corner twist.


Yeah, I'll se about that. But I do really like having loose cubes... I'll try it out tomorrow


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Yeah, I'll se about that. But I do really like having loose cubes... I'll try it out tomorrow





Milo Black said:


> the yupo is very fast and loose, and the valk2 is kind of slow and more stable, so choose whichever one fits your turning style better


Since the YJ YuPo v2 M is fast and loose, it is fine to tighten the tension in order to avoid corner twist.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Since the YJ YuPo v2 M is fast and loose, it is fine to tighten the tension in order to avoid corner twist.


Good to know. I'll test it out tomorrow


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 7, 2019)

After about 75 solves on this cube it is even better and I have managed to work around the corner twisting problem. This cube has dropped my times from sub 12 to sub 9 in less than a day. Awesome


----------



## aerocube (Sep 7, 2019)

the YJ MGC M 2x2 is also really good and can corner cut anywhere you want,and is a budget 2x2


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 12, 2019)

The yj yup reacts awesome to Lubicle silk... me and my friend iwannaganx swapped 2x2s for a day and I love the yupo now. Still it does corner twist heaps


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 12, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> The yj yup reacts awesome to Lubicle silk... me and my friend iwannaganx swapped 2x2s for a day and I love the yupo now. Still it does corner twist heaps


Tighten the tensions.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 12, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Tighten the tensions.


I don't have a screwdriver that fits, another reason why I want the gts2m 4x4


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 12, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I don't have a screwdriver that fits, another reason why I want the gts2m 4x4


Buy screw driver.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 12, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Buy screw driver.


I've got one, I'll do it later today. I just don't want to ruin a good cube


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 15, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> the yupo is very fast and loose, and the valk2 is kind of slow and more stable, so choose whichever one fits your turning style better


The only problem on the yupo v2 M is that it has internal catches.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The only problem on the yupo v2 M is that it has internal catches.


And the corner twisting


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 15, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> And the corner twisting


Again, tighten the tension.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The only problem on the yupo v2 M is that it has internal catches.


That is probably the most imminent issue for me, even over the corner twisting


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Again, tighten the tension.


I did, but for a budget cube it would be reviewed ootb. More beginner cubers wouldn't want to set it up properly. But tightening the tensions did help.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 15, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> That is probably the most imminent issue for me, even over the corner twisting


Do anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 15, 2019)

Lubing the core with weight 5 and everything else with silk fixes the problem a little


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 16, 2019)

aerocube said:


> the YJ MGC M 2x2 is also really good and can corner cut anywhere you want,and is a budget 2x2


Is it any simular to the yj yupo v2 M?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 16, 2019)

MeiLong 2 responds very well to magnets. I broke just about all my PBs with it yesterday. 4x1 N35 is like magic.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 16, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it any simular to the yj yupo v2 M?


In my experience the yupo has better corner cutting, but catches internally and corner twists (its not my cube, I can't tighten the tensions) whereas the mgc corner cuts not as well ( a little over 45 degrees forward and about 25- 30 reverse) but is more stable. the mgc has a more square feeling in the hand, and nicer colours imo.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 16, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> MeiLong 2 responds very well to magnets. I broke just about all my PBs with it yesterday. 4x1 N35 is like magic.


How does it compare to the ylm 2x2, yj yupo v2m and the yj mgc?


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 16, 2019)

It's pretty locky


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 17, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> It's pretty locky


You mean meilong 2x2 or yj yupo v2 M?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 17, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> How does it compare to the ylm 2x2, yj yupo v2m and the yj mgc?


I think the MeiLong 2 M is much better than those two.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I think the MeiLong 2 M is much better than those two.


Which 2, he listed 3?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 17, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Which 2, he listed 3?


Here


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> How does it compare to the ylm 2x2, yj yupo v2m and the yj mgc?


----------



## coinman (Sep 17, 2019)

It was a long time ago I was logged in here and I don't remeber how to start a new thred, so I will borrow this one )
I am in Moscow right now and I wold like to but buy some new speedcubes, is there any stores in town that sels?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 17, 2019)

coinman said:


> It was a long time ago I was logged in here and I don't remeber how to start a new thred, so I will borrow this one )
> I am in Moscow right now and I wold like to but buy some new speedcubes, is there any stores in town that sels?


You can create thread with this link:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forums/-/create-thread


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 17, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Which 2, he listed 3?


I don't have the YLM 2.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I don't have the YLM 2.


What magnets have you used in your meilong 2x2?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 18, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What magnets have you used in your meilong 2x2?


4x1 N35 which is about a 0.10 lbs pull force. It's strongish, but not too strong.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 18, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> 4x1 N35 which is about a 0.10 lbs pull force. It's strongish, but not too strong.


Are the magnets stronger than the yupo v2?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 18, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Are the magnets stronger than the yupo v2?


I don't know whats in the YuPo or how thick the plastic is, but the MeiLong M with 4x1 N35 in it feels stronger for sure.


----------

